# Pre-Conversion Articles



## elevan (Dec 26, 2013)

elevan submitted a new resource:

Pre-Conversion Articles - Quick link to pre-conversion articles.



> We have a great new Articles / Resources system here (click "Articles" in the top menu) but weren't able to convert all the old articles over and we're still trying to decide what to do. Do we leave all the old ones where they are or start manually copy / pasting them over here. (Note: you can go to your old article using the link below, select all the content, copy it, and then come here and start a new article / resource and paste all the...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey elevan,

The last two links don't work. Just letting you know. 

-Karin


----------

